# Edge Rods



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

North Fork Composites are nortoriously late on all orders and often months behind no matter what they tell you. In the rod building industry there are plenty of pissed off rod builders out there because of this. Hope they get it resolved and to you soon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you spoken with Steve Pitcock since then or did you come straight to the forum before trying to contact them? 
I can call him for you tomorrow if you need someone to get answers for you. Here’s the number, ask for Steve, tell him you spoke to Mac.
1 (360) 225-2211


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

nativejax said:


> North Fork Composites are nortoriously late on all orders and often months behind no matter what they tell you. In the rod building industry there are plenty of pissed off rod builders out there because of this. Hope they get it resolved and to you soon.





nativejax said:


> North Fork Composites are nortoriously late on all orders and often months behind no matter what they tell you. In the rod building industry there are plenty of pissed off rod builders out there because of this. Hope they get it resolved and to you soon.


Probably because their blanks are rolled in the USA made to order, not at some Asian sweat shop and shipped over here by the thousands.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

If I ordered rods in December and still haven't gotten them you damn right I would be complaining to everyone that would listen! I am sure they didn't have a problem taking his money in December.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Probably because their blanks are rolled in the USA made to order, not at some Asian sweat shop and shipped over here by the thousands.


Make any excuse you want. There are plenty of USA made rods and blanks that deliver on orders in a very timely fashion. NFC is not one of them.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I ordered one and it seems like it took two weeks to get it. That was in the fall. I'm glad this was posted so I know not to order another.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have any of you that ordered tried calling? I post the number, ask for Steve Pitcock when you get a chance. I order rod blanks from them all the time, there are about 50 right here behind me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> I ordered one and it seems like it took two weeks to get it. That was in the fall. I'm glad this was posted so I know not to order another.


Wow, two weeks...that’s an eternity.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I ordered December 6 and received both rods January 18. When I ordered I was told 4-6 wks but they said sometimes takes longer. I explained I needed them for a trip beginning of February. I sent an email inquiring as to the progess mid February and they responded no problem.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you. I will give him a call. Yes, I have sent several email messages and left at least 4 phone voice messages. Yesterday I was told via email that I would have a status update by EOD. Never heard back. And, just to be clear, this is an Edge Rod I have ordered, not a blank from North Fork Composites, though I guess the companies are sisters.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, considering the Amazon Effect it seems like it, but I didn't mean it that way. Contrast between then and now.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Is this conventional or fly rod you're talking here?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> Is this conventional or fly rod you're talking here?


9 wt. fly rod.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Thank you. I will give him a call. Yes, I have sent several email messages and left at least 4 phone voice messages. Yesterday I was told via email that I would have a status update by EOD. Never heard back. And, just to be clear, this is an Edge Rod I have ordered, not a blank from North Fork Composites, though I guess the companies are sisters.


They are the same company Edge was already around when Gary Loomis partnered with them and started Northfork Composites. Those Edge fly rods are built on Northfork blanks. I am familiar with the fly rods, I am ordering some blanks, grips, seats and guides from them to build my own soon.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

@Smackdaddy 53: Mac, I tried to connect with Steve Pitcock. The number you provided (thank you!) is a general number (dial 1 for sales, 2 for order status, etc.). I hit 0 as instructed for "all other calls". The response? "Sorry, the mailbox of the person you are calling is full". On 3/6 I was told by a CSR that she would have an answer about my order "one way or the other" by end of day. Later that day, I received an email message from her saying that she "checked on your order this morning and we currently do not have this rod in inventory. I will continue to watch for it to come out of the finishing room, and when it does I will pull it to be shipped to you.". At this point, my inclination is to request a refund on my order. Hopefully others have had better experiences and hopefully the rods are high enough quality to be worth the wait, but at this point I cannot imagine that's the case.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

@Smackdaddy53: Mac, I got through after hours to an automated directory and was able to leave a voice message for Steve Pitcock. Hopefully he will be able to help. Thanks again for the name.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the post DB I know who I will never order a rod from sounds like poor customer service hopefully everything works out for you and you get your rod or a refund.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here we are at the end of March--still no rod. So today I filed a complaint with PayPal. They will notify North Fork Composites, who then has 10 days to respond with a tracking number for the rod that I ordered. If not, they will pull the money from their account and I'll get it back on April 2. I would advise against doing business with this company.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Here we are at the end of March--still no rod. So today I filed a complaint with PayPal. They will notify North Fork Composites, who then has 10 days to respond with a tracking number for the rod that I ordered. If not, they will pull the money from their account and I'll get it back on April 2. I would advise against doing business with this company.


What a shame sounds like very poor customer service/ communication.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Are we talking about the spinning rods or fly rods. With either one, how do they cast and perform. I've seen them, just never casted them before.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

My order was for a spinning rod, but North Fork Composites makes fly rod blanks that are supposed to be very good.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

I was looking at their spinning rods also. I found/heard similar complaints about their customer service and balked. Thing is you can't find them in the stores (for the most part), so factory direct is pretty much your best (and cheapest) option. But, how can a company say you get it when it get's there--those are suggested/hoped for times--if you get a response? I get there are delays in the manufacturing side, but c'mon. Hopefully, they step up, as seem like sweet rods...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Miragein said:


> I was looking at their spinning rods also. I found/heard similar complaints about their customer service and balked. Thing is you can't find them in the stores (for the most part), so factory direct is pretty much your best (and cheapest) option. But, how can a company say you get it when it get's there--those are suggested/hoped for times--if you get a response? I get there are delays in the manufacturing side, but c'mon. Hopefully, they step up, as seem like sweet rods...


I have been buying blanks from NFC for about 3 years and can’t even get a returned phone call or email so something is going on.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Threads like these will kill a higher end brand if they aren't already dead. Sorry for your troubles and hope you get squared away.

We still use cheap overseas blanks Hurricane Calico Jack rods with nary an issue although I do have a couple TFO. I believe those are Korean and overseas as well. In spinning gear I am just not good enough to appreciate the difference between a $100 rod and a $300 dollar one.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Cam said:


> Threads like these will kill a higher end brand if they aren't already dead. Sorry for your troubles and hope you get squared away.


The rods and blanks have always been good but as I said before, and was flogged for it, their delivery and CS are what has always been their downfall.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

It sucks and I can't blame you after your experience with them. My experience has been quite different. I received my rods as stated in earlier post. I just emailed them in regards to a broken tip section on my 11wt 2 days ago and today I received a prepaid fedex label to send it back for repair. I have been satisfied and the 2 month wait on the rods was worth it for me to get a rod for $370 when comparable rods are $800+ retail. Again though I didn't have your issue with non response or them taking any longer than the 6-8 wks they initially told me over the phone.


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

I need a blank replace and have been trying to reach them since November, NFC that is. They won't respond. What a shame!!! The flyrod blanks were really nice but don't buy anything from Edge or NFC as you won't get any service. I'd gladly pay to have the broken section of my flyrod replaced but they won't respond to phone or email. That's been my experience.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Redfish35 said:


> I need a blank replace and have been trying to reach them since November, NFC that is. They won't respond. What a shame!!! The flyrod blanks were really nice but don't buy anything from Edge or NFC as you won't get any service. I'd gladly pay to have the broken section of my flyrod replaced but they won't respond to phone or email. That's been my experience.


If it’s broken why not send it with a note?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Fishshoot said:


> I ordered December 6 and received both rods January 18. When I ordered I was told 4-6 wks but they said sometimes takes longer. I explained I needed them for a trip beginning of February. I sent an email inquiring as to the progess mid February and they responded no problem.


I'm confused. You sent an email checking on the progress of the rods a MONTH AFTER you had the rods in your possession?

Dec 6- ordered
Jan 18- received rods
Feb mid- sent email on status

Is the trip scheduled for next year?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Ducknut sorry I sent the email in mid January and received rods January 18th


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm leery of sending a rod with well over $100 worth of components with a note. 



Smackdaddy53 said:


> If it’s broken why not send it with a note?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I finally got a reply and what I needed. Here is her contact, I guess they cleaned house over there? 

Kristen Elwood
[email protected]


----------

